
Show HN: New PHP router wich is up to 20 times faster then Aura Router - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-aura.md
======
tyingq
From what I can tell, the speedup is because it's using var_dump() to a file
and require() for persistence to disk and caching. That basically uses the
built in opcache as a data cache. It also looks like there's race conditions
there: [https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-
router/blob/master/Rout...](https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-
router/blob/master/RoutesSet.php#L210)

I would imagine you could tweak any router to use a cache like Apcu or Redis
and get similar numbers.

------
iillexial
Interesting title. Why not "New PHP router which is 1.3 times faster than
nikic's fast-route"?

~~~
tyingq
It's a little wordy, but for clarity, you would need:

 _" New PHP router that has caching on by default is 1.3 times faster than
nikic's fast-route using the default non-cached dispatcher. No comparison was
made with fast-route's cached dispatcher"_

